# Lighting



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

what is a good "K" rating for a planted tank? I've seen some at 2500 and some others at 10000 and others at 18000. I believe they were all 40W.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey nick7marchand, if I understand "K" to mean Kelvin then anything between 5000k to 6500k. This value is a term to measure the color spectrum. I am using a FloraSun in my 29 gallon that is rated at 5000k. It's a product form ZooMed and states it promotes maximum photosynthesis.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i use the 10000k (48") bulbs, and they work great for some plants without the need of co2 injection.


----------

